# 2010 world cup



## The Flying Scotsman (Jan 10, 2010)

To Our Profit Creating Partners 

I hope this email finds you well and thank you for the time you are taking to read it in advance. Firstly please let me introduce myself. My name is Thomas Renton and I am the Director of European Affairs for Alliance Consulting Export Ltd based here in Hong Kong and the Chinese mainland, but with regards to the 2010 FIFA World CUP I have been granted approval to do my own marketing due to the sheer magnitude of the event. The CEO of ACE and Director of African Affairs are both South Africans with whom I have had the pleasure of working with for the last four years.


We hope that you had a joyous Festive season, but now its time to gear up for the momentous year ahead, which should be a particulary significant one for South Africa 

Firstly we would like to take this opportunity to introduce some of our latest 2010 related merchandise that we believe might be of interest to you and from what you'll see has definite potential with the 2010 World cup (The most watched sporting event in the world. With more viewers than the Olympic Games) descending upon us sooner than we realize then it’s an opportunity not to be passed by.

Our new Sky Lanterns (refer to attachment) that we have recently designed are all CE & TUV approved, making them 100 % environmentally friendly as they have been manufactured from Bio-degradable fire resistant paper with a cotton fuel that can burn for 8 minutes and the base ring (bottom hoop) manufactured from bamboo not metal. PLEASE BE AWARE OF CHEAP IMITATIONS. We developed and designed these lanterns as it was certainly a one of my most memorable moments in China when I stepped out of my hotel one day after a long day in the conference center and what I saw when I looked up was what seemed like a million giant fire flies filling the sky in every direction for as far as the eye could see. The experience has given me the ambition to design these lanterns in the hope that you also may experience the joy and memory it brought me than one spring evening. Although best at night, I have printed these lanterns with the flags of the 2010 World Cup Participating Nations.

Please note also that our exclusive Caps, 2010 World cup sunglasses as well as our distinctive Sky Lanterns are all available in OEM (Can be designed exactly according to your liking). There are absolutely no copyright infringements relating to our products whatsoever, neither will we design anything which can possibly be an infringement to copyright.

If we can be of any further assistance please don't hesitate to contact me as per my information below.

Feedback and thoughts will be appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------

